
Serrapilheira – first private funded scientific support institute of Brazil - raister
https://serrapilheira.org/en/
======
raister
I guess for foreigners, first world countries, this is quite normal. However,
here, at Brazil, this is the very first initiative where a private company
decides to invest in research, aiming to keep innovative researchers working
at Brazil. This should be more praised than usual.

